
SpritePad - Create and edit css sprites - X4
http://spritepad.wearekiss.com/
======
wlievens
Nice app... but I think images are source assets (like code) and sprites are
binary deliverables (like object files, dll's or class files) and therefore
generating them (like compiling) needs to be part of your automated build
flow.

